# Equitrek Super Sonic Horsebox who owns one?



## BYR (20 June 2012)

Anyone have one of these? 

I know people have mixed feelings over Equitrek, and I have read up on the historic threads! 

I would really like to hear from people who actually own one, as I would like to know how the living area works for them and whether or not they think some of the added extras are worth it or not! 

Thanks 

PS also posted this in NL as need an answer fairly quickly!


----------



## TiaPony (20 June 2012)

I have a supersonic.

Plus Points
Horse loves it
Lots of space for things in the living

Negative Points
Had big issues with tachograph draining battery 
Appalling service from equitrek
Some paintwork is peeling plus other bits are looking tatty and we've only used it about ten times!

Do you have any specific questions?


----------



## BYR (20 June 2012)

Thanks for the reply! 

I read on another thread about the tachograoh and battery problems, what causes it to drain the battery and how have you solved the problem? 

Is the paintwork the standard colour or the 'pay extra colour' ? Ours would be kept undercover, do you think that would help, or is it just bad paint in general? 

My main question was about the living area really. Do you think it is worth paying extra for the seat or sink and hob to be fitted? 

And also would you say you could spend a night in it at a push? Albeit not a luxurious night! 

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## pootler (20 June 2012)

I am also looking at a Sonic!  My view is with horseboxes that brand new ones will always look fab, you have to look at older ones to see how they age.  I have seen two Equitrek Sonics close up this week, one was immaculate and the owner was chuffed to bits with it.

The other, owner wasn't around, couldn't have been more than 5 years old but where the joint sealant had been painted over around the cab area, it had started to peel badly and looked really ropey.  I don't know why one would look perfect and the other wouldn't.  

I am due to go and nosey at some more in the near future as there is a racetrack locally that has a lot of owners with Equitreks.


----------



## SamandMonty (20 June 2012)

I have a Sonic and although I love it to bits (only 23 so now have independence in the lorry and dont have to take trailer test!!!  I have major issues.

I'm now on my 3rd set of ramp struts, one set sheared off, and the 2nd the hydrolyic/air pressure was crap to lifting ramp was a nightmre. It's just over 3 years old and the paint in peeling in places (Custom paint not standard, and its cared for well). Floor has bubbled in horse area, and something under the seat in the back leaks, so everything under there is either damp of wet. Have other issues with my tack locker door and tack locker not being big enough (i have to squeeze my saddle in sideways). Also it was sold to me as carrying 2 16hh horses, but in reality I can only carry one horse and equipment otherwise I'm way over my weight limit!! I push it to carry my 16.1 and my 13.2, so be careful and consider your weight limit and what you want to carry.

I love my lorry aside from its issues, it drives nicley and is very economic but I wouldn;t buy from equitrek again.

Hope this helps.

Sam 

I know you are looking at Supersonic but would imagine you my have the same issues as the Sonic.


----------



## TiaPony (21 June 2012)

BYR said:



			Thanks for the reply! 

I read on another thread about the tachograoh and battery problems, what causes it to drain the battery and how have you solved the problem? 

Is the paintwork the standard colour or the 'pay extra colour' ? Ours would be kept undercover, do you think that would help, or is it just bad paint in general? 

My main question was about the living area really. Do you think it is worth paying extra for the seat or sink and hob to be fitted? 

And also would you say you could spend a night in it at a push? Albeit not a luxurious night! 

Sorry for all the questions!
		
Click to expand...

The tachograph is constantly on and unless you are out in your lorry frequently, the battery can't support it! It killed our first battery as we were constantly recharging it so we have had a new battery and a solar trickle charge panel put in which has sorted all problems.

We have the metallic grey. It is peeling in odd little spots, not massively but my box is only 1 year old so very disappointed. I imagine keeping it undercover would help, yes 

We have the seat with storage but no sink or hob. I don't know if they make the living any bigger to include sink/hob but I would think it would be quite tight to fit everything in and have room to move! The seat with storage is fab. I event so do tend to carry quite a lot of gear around and it brilliant for keeping everything stowed away. We also got the 'pod' in the horse area for popping rugs in which we haven't used much but may be utilised should we ever go further afield. 

My main concern was horse comfort so we spent most of our budget having padding on the walls/partition etc! I only travel the one horse now though so I guess I could contemplate sleeping in the horse area (on the side she hasn't been!). There is certainly enough space for bringing everything for an overnight stay.

I would still urge you to look around and not buy equitrek unless you really have got your heart set on one. Mine has only lasted this long because it has turned around my problem loader otherwise we would have got rid long ago. Build quality and customer service are awful 

Happy buying, whatever you choose!


----------



## icestationzebra (21 June 2012)

pootler said:



			I am also looking at a Sonic!  My view is with horseboxes that brand new ones will always look fab, you have to look at older ones to see how they age.  I have seen two Equitrek Sonics close up this week, one was immaculate and the owner was chuffed to bits with it.

The other, owner wasn't around, couldn't have been more than 5 years old but where the joint sealant had been painted over around the cab area, it had started to peel badly and looked really ropey.  I don't know why one would look perfect and the other wouldn't.  

I am due to go and nosey at some more in the near future as there is a racetrack locally that has a lot of owners with Equitreks.
		
Click to expand...

Meant to mention to you P - I *think* the Sonic's have a 2.2l engine.  Worth asking owners of one if they feel it is powerful enough.  When I was looking for a chassis I was advised by several people to avoid them like the plague and ensure I got a 2.5l or a 3l if I could.....  Just something else to consider.


----------



## SpottedCat (21 June 2012)

TiaPony said:



			The tachograph is constantly on and unless you are out in your lorry frequently, the battery can't support it! It killed our first battery as we were constantly recharging it so we have had a new battery and a solar trickle charge panel put in which has sorted all problems.
		
Click to expand...

I find it amazing that given the cost of these they (Equitrek that is) haven't fitted an isolator switch which would stop this happening!


----------



## blackislegirl (21 June 2012)

Not quite Super Sonic bus...

...I have owned a Sonic for nearly two years from new, and I just love it to bits. I have had no problems. My living area has the seat box for storage, which is really useful, and a mirror on the internal door. There are racks  and hooks for two sets of tack. Reading this and other threads, I think there must be an element of 'horses for courses', if you get my drift. I am an amateur rider who goes out most weekends, but only locally. I do about 100 miles per month on average.  I take one 14.2h usually, and occasionally two of that size (which with tack means I am just about on the payload limit.) Whatever I have on board, the Sonic has seemed well powered and easily cruises at 60mph  (its legal limit) on dual carriageways.  As I am not doing commercial horse transport, I have no tachograph and have had no battery issues. 

After two years, everything is intact and working, both Peugot van-wise and Equitrek conversion-wise. Both elements will be  routinely serviced this summer for the first time, and I am not expecting issues

If I had to sleep in my Sonic, space would dictate an air mattress or similar in the horse area.  But as I have never done an overnight trip, that remains hypothetical.


----------



## Sportyspots (21 June 2012)

Re living if you can afford it get it factory fitted before they put partitions in. Had this idea of getting a kitchen unit with sink, hob and fridge fitted into mine and can't get a fridge through the door!!! 
On the plus side I have the 2.2 engine with one 16.3hh horse and powers up hills and very ecconimical.


----------



## BYR (21 June 2012)

Thank you all for your replies  very interesting and lots to watch for! 

We are looking at the 3l engine with the 4500 payload and would be taking one 16.2 warmblood with one set of tack and two passengers so should be well under the limit and have plenty of power! 

Interesting into about the tachograph, so am I correct in understanding that if we are just amateur competitors not making any money from the box then we don't need one at all ? 

We would be using it once or twice a week at weekends and not travelling more than 1 1/2 hours each time unless its a special championship show ! 

The living would just be used for day living, unless as above its a special show where we needed to stay over, but i`ve been doing some measurements and it seems we could put a single camp mattress down in the living, and another in the horse section (shotgun the living section for my bed!!) so that will be fine. 

Sounds like its worth getting the seating area fitted, but not so much the hob and sink, I suppose the venues we stay at will have a cafe / shower block anyway so it wouldnt really get used much and I would think we could always take a little camping gas hob with us if we really felt the need to cook! 

TiaPony - what is the "pod" in the horse area? Do you mean the little area above the drivers cab? We do tend to take quite a few rugs and things so sounds like it would be worth us investing in one of those! 

SamandMonty - we thought the door was rather small at the back too which would causes saddle issues like you say but luckily the one we are looking at has the extra wide door at the back so that's that problem solved ! 

Pootler - good idea to look at the older ones and see how they are bearing up, i will be scouting round the lorry parks at the weekend! 

Nice to hear what you all think of them though!


----------



## Goldenstar (21 June 2012)

The tachometers are still fitted though , they have to have them and they do run down the battery's if the lorry is not used daily this is got round by having an isolater on the battery personally I think it silly they are not fitted as standard an all horse lorrys  as they are often not use regularly enough to stop this issue without one.


----------



## ROG (21 June 2012)

Interesting into about the tachograph, so am I correct in understanding that if we are just amateur competitors not making any money from the box then we don't need one at all ?
		
Click to expand...

You do not need to use it BUT it cannot be removed and it must remained sealed - that is the law for that size and age of vehicle


----------



## BYR (21 June 2012)

Oh damn, so it could effect the battery then if we didn't have the isolator fitted? 

Meant to add also Sportyspots what sort of company did you get to fit your kitchen unit as  we would be interested in getting an outside company to fit ours if we decide to go with it!  Was it a caravan company?


----------



## cobwithattitude (21 June 2012)

echo tachograph - had an isolator fitted, as it totally ruined battery.


----------



## mutley75 (21 June 2012)

Any isolator is not allowed to interrupt the power supply to the tachograph! So it will still drain the battery if left for long periods!


----------



## Ferdinase514 (21 June 2012)

Find the fuse for tacho and remove when truck standing.


----------



## ROG (21 June 2012)

FinnMcCoul said:



			Find the fuse for tacho and remove when truck standing.
		
Click to expand...

Perfectly legal to do that


----------



## Old Bat (21 June 2012)

I've had a Supersonic for over three years now and love it! Having had a 4 * trailer before and recognised the shoddy fitting out of the living in the past, we bought ours with an empty living and had a local bloke fit it to our spec. We have groom's and tack lockers so no problem with the wheel arches. It drives well, has no problem with payload and the horses love it. The only problem we have had was the gas struts on the ramp which we replaced last year and had no problem with Equitrek service, they supplied new ones very quickly and they are upgraded on the originals so should last longer. We usually travel one or two ponies, but I had a freind in need having broken down on the motorway a few months ago and we managed to fit a 16.2 and a 17hh in. They looked a bit snug but didn't complain and the pulling power was still fine.


----------

